# Spry--What is it??



## htc (Sep 30, 2005)

Hey, does anyone know what a product called Spry is? I think it's something like Crisco (shortening), but just wanted to make sure. I have a VERY old cookbook from my Granny and all of the recipes use homogenized Spry.

I'm wondering if I can just use exact measurements of shortening for the recipe, I don't think I can find any Spry at my grocery store...

Thanks!


----------



## jkath (Sep 30, 2005)

Spry isn't around anymore, and if you found a can....I'm thinking you wouldn't want to eat it! Yes, you can substitute crisco for it, as it's basically a vegetable shortening.


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 30, 2005)

Any of the recipes show "use homogenized spry {or shortening}"
I would guess that your right on!!


----------



## CanadianMeg (Sep 30, 2005)

_Spry was once a brand of vegetable shortening. It was introduced in 1936 to compete with Crisco, but was later discontinued. _


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 30, 2005)

This question seems to pop up about every 6 months or so ...

Spry was first introduced in 1936 by Lever Brothers to compete with Crisco - and at one time had 1/2 the shortening market share, so I guess it was a little more than just a "wannabe" - it was a major player in it's day. It was phased out and dropped somewhere between 1957-1960, after they dropped their radio drama program with Aunt Jenny that they sponsored in 1956.

Spry and Crisco are basically identical in that they are both whipped hydrogenated vegetable oil. They are interchangeable.


----------



## htc (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks! I have this great little old cook book from my Grannie. I'm going to try some of the recipes in it, just for kicks.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 1, 2005)

Those Spry Cookbooks are a total HOOT!  With the stories about the picky husbnads and the women's cooking foibles.

Isn't there an Aunt Jenny or something in those books?


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 1, 2005)

jennyema said:
			
		

> Those Spry Cookbooks are a total HOOT! With the stories about the picky husbnads and the women's cooking foibles.
> 
> Isn't there an Aunt Jenny or something in those books?


 
Yep - Aunt Jenny to the rescue in the books and on the radio! She was the Tyler Florence and Food 911 of her day.

The announcer announces - the music swells and then fades as the clueless young housewife frets about some problem preparing something for her demanding husband - and in steps Aunt Jenny (with a can of Spry no doubt) to the rescue! The problem is solved, the disaster averted, the music swells and fades, the announcer announces ....


----------



## Padiwan2 (Jul 13, 2012)

THIS is spry Compare supermarket prices | Online supermarket shopping | Save and compare on Health and Beauty products


----------



## Hoot (Jul 13, 2012)

jennyema said:


> *Those Spry Cookbooks are a total HOOT*!



Hmmm.......
And here I was thinking that spry was something i hoped I would be when I get to be an old man!


----------

